# Luther's Doctrine of "Vocaccio"?



## bmdowns (Jan 17, 2012)

I was listening to a little run down on the 5 solas recently in which why Soli Deo Gloria was being described by a provided example. The example was that Luther took the latin word "vocaccio" (not sure about the spelling) which was a Catholic belief that only those in vocational ministry are called and applied it to the invisible church. I thought this was great and was wondering if anyone had any information/articles/resources for more reading on it. I hope this was a sufficient description. Luther's point was that all of life for every christian was for God's glory.
Thanks.

it sounds like VO-katch-E-O (the a is a short a as in "apple.")


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jan 17, 2012)

In the church before the Reformation, "vocatio" (calling) was restricted, generally, to those who had a calling to serve in the regular (monastic) or secular (parish) clergy (though more broadly marriage or singleness were seen as callings). Luther and Calvin (and other Reformers) taught that not only do the religious (those who have taken "holy orders") have a calling, but so do the butcher, baker, and candlestick maker. All Christians have a calling to serve the Lord, some in the sacred sphere and some in the secular. 

The calling of those who serve in the secular sphere, is as you note, to glorify God there, a particular application of Ephesians 6:5-9 and like passages. In fact, the word became so secularized after the Reformation that "vocation," a derivative, came simply to mean "job" for many people. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 17, 2012)

Alan D. Strange said:


> In the church before the Reformation, "vocatio" (calling) was restricted, generally, to those who had a calling to serve in the regular (monastic) or secular (parish) clergy (though more broadly marriage or singleness were seen as callings). Luther and Calvin (and other Reformers) taught that not only do the religious (those who have taken "holy orders") have a calling, but so do the butcher, baker, and candlestick maker. All Christians have a calling to serve the Lord, some in the sacred sphere and some in the secular.
> 
> The calling of those who serve in the secular sphere, is as you note, to glorify God there, a particular application of Ephesians 6:5-9 and like passages. In fact, the word became so secularized after the Reformation that "vocation," a derivative, came simply to mean "job" for many people.



ok... that was just awesome... thanks Pastor Strange.


----------

